# Dahlandamotor mit 9 Klemmen



## p-snk (23 Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen.

Ich habe da ein Dahlandermotor mit 9 Klemmen.

U 1V 1W
Wb Ub Vb
2U 2V 2W

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den verschalten muss?
Ich brauche nur die höhere Drehzahl.

Gruß Peter


----------



## c.wehn (23 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

hilft dir das schon weiter?






Gruß


----------



## p-snk (23 Januar 2014)

Super!
Genau das habe ich gesucht!


----------



## holgermaik (23 Januar 2014)

Wenn du noch weitere Infos suchst. Im Möller Schaltungsbuch Kapitel 8 sind noch weitere Anschlussbeispiele  für unterschiedliche Anforderungen

http://www.moeller.net/de/support/wiring_manual.jsp

Grüsse Holger


----------

